# staff



## Bert (Jul 27, 2006)

How can I get information on the use of the staff in acient times


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 27, 2006)

For martial arts or what they used it for everyday?


----------



## pstarr (Jul 27, 2006)

Your best bet is to go to a martial arts school that teaches the use of the staff.  I think it's best to train in the empty-hand methods for some time first, since the staff techniques and kata are based upon the bare-handed techniques-


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 27, 2006)

*From what I have researched the Staff is one of the first weapons ever used. Probably because in ancient times they used staffs for many different purposes. They were used in the Dark ages in Europe. So, it was not just an asian thing. As far as the Okinawan use of the Bo(staff), one of the foremost experts in Ryukyu Kobudo in the US is Devorah Domeitrich 8th dan,president of the Ryukyu Kobudo Honzon shinko kai USA. She has the distinction of being the highest ranking women ever to be ranked on Okinawa. Her teacher was Akamine,who was a direct student of Shinken Taira. There are other masters of Okinawan Kobudo in the US. I am sure that if you researched it enough you can find several Chinese weapons experts who could give you history on the Chinese use of the staff.*







			
				Bert said:
			
		

> How can I get information on the use of the staff in acient times


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 29, 2006)

There is a good explanation of Kobudo history in a book called Unante.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 2, 2006)

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> *As far as the Okinawan use of the Bo(staff), one of the foremost experts in Ryukyu Kobudo in the US is Devorah Domeitrich 8th dan*


 
I'll vouch for that as well.  I thoroughly enjoyed Kyoshi Domenitrich's seminars at the symposium, and look forward to another one this October.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 2, 2006)

I have heard of Kyoshi Domeitrich on several occasions would love to have the opporunity to be taught by her from what I have seen.


----------



## chinto (May 26, 2007)

Bert said:


> How can I get information on the use of the staff in acient times


 

well as to spacifices there are historical texts about diferent kobujitsu masters and such. But, in general the staff was one of the first weapons as well as a gerneral use tool. it was a prop when hikeing to the next villege, a weapon if attacked, a way to carry a load between two people or over shoulders like a yoke, and as a shaft for a rake or even a long fish gaff. there are a mirriad of uses for the simple staff. from weapon and shaft to mount a spear head on, to a walking aid when carring a heavy pack or load.


----------

